# goats legs swelling



## memela (Apr 10, 2012)

I have a Boer goat that just delivered twins sunday. One week before delivery her legs started swelling & could barely walk I figured she had toxium. All went well with the delivery but today she doesn't want to get up. She gets on her front knees and raises her back end up and lets the twins nurse. What should I give her any suggestions. Thanks in advance.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 10, 2012)

I would treat her for Milk fever and ketosis.

She can be drenched with a mixture of Mollassews, corn oil, and corn syrup, 8 to 10 ounces a couple times a day. 

given Nutridrench

Or given propalyne glycol(several ounces a day)

I would also get calcium into her, by either getting the calcium Gluconate 23% IV fluid and injecting it Sub-q, 15 cc per location and 45 cc at a time a couple times the first day. 
or oral Calcium (CMPK) for lactating animals and drench her with it. 

Force her to stand and walk. 

Put a salt lick block, next to her water and put some mollasses in her water. 

offer her alfalfa hay or leaves from branches for calories. 

I would also consider the condition of her hooves, when was the last time they were trimmed?  Some people don't like trimming a pregnant goats feet, so that could also be an issue. 

If you haven't trimmed them in the past 4 to 6 weeks, I would trim them and put a hoof medicine on them such as koppertox or hoof n heal.


----------



## memela (Apr 10, 2012)

Thank you so very much!! Nutridrench ,calcium given. Just put the salt block by her water & sent hubby to the store for mollasses to put in the water. Her hooves are not bad but will trim them some more when he gets back. He gave her a shot of noromycin  & B12 this morning. She is eating good & drinking. Hope this works


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 10, 2012)

memela said:
			
		

> Thank you so very much!! Nutridrench ,calcium given. Just put the salt block by her water & sent hubby to the store for mollasses to put in the water. Her hooves are not bad but will trim them some more when he gets back. He gave her a shot of noromycin  & B12 this morning. She is eating good & drinking. Hope this works


Good luck


----------



## memela (Apr 11, 2012)

So for so good. Everything seems to be working. Shes up this morning & walking(little). I'm still giving her the Magic  mixture. Her feet look like they are going down not nearly as swollen. So we're keeping our fingers crossed.


----------



## Mills1950 (Apr 11, 2012)

That's great please keep us updated!!!!


----------



## memela (Apr 20, 2012)

Sorry I've been forgetting to update. BUT Good news my big mama Red is doing GREAT!!!! She has completely well. All is doing good and her twins are just beautiful. One boy is deep red with 4 black socks on his feet and a black line like her down his back, the other boy is so different his colors are like a palameno  with 4 white socks. I also had another baby born on Easter a boy he looks like a paint horse. All babies are Great. Thanks for all your help it does have a happy ending


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 20, 2012)

Congratulations.  The kids sound wonderful.


----------

